# What are you eating RIGHT NOW



## Lin19687 (Nov 22, 2019)

Or just ate in the last hour.  Not last night or later but Right this moment


Cream Of Wheat with Brown sugar and Sprinkles (NOT Jimmies) lol


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2019)

Oreo. In my mouth. No shame.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 22, 2019)

Does a glass of wine count as eating?


----------



## dibbles (Nov 22, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Does a glass of wine count as eating?


I would say yes, yes it does. Cheers!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 22, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I would say yes, yes it does. Cheers!


I should add that wine wasn't my dinner.... I did have scrambled eggs and toast for dinner (because John didn't have any kind of an appetite tonight).


----------



## Kosmerta (Nov 22, 2019)

Cheez its


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 22, 2019)

At the time this was posted I was eating my daily vitamins with a glass of water. Currently, I’m eating a soda. I am getting peckish though but I’m at work so choices are limited, I should have brought my leftover pizza from dinner.


----------



## Kosmerta (Nov 22, 2019)

Update: 
This thread made me hungry and I am now eating leftover Warm Kale Salad with Curried Cauliflower. Recipe here: https://www.mydarlingvegan.com/kale-salad/ I like to add extra curry powder right to the dressing as well- a LOT of it!


----------



## artemis (Nov 22, 2019)

At the time the question was posted, I was eating pears and apples as cut them up for a fruit salad to take to a dinner party.


----------



## NattyRee (Nov 23, 2019)

Cereal lol


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 23, 2019)

Homemade sweet bread from my bread machine (no shame, it is easier that way) and Coffee


----------



## Misschief (Nov 23, 2019)

Having my morning coffee (got up at 7 and it's only 7:30 now).


----------



## Karmic (Nov 23, 2019)

Biscuits and sausage gravy. Made from scratch of course


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 23, 2019)

My everything-but-the-kitchen-sink smoothie....it's got a little bit of everything..... almond milk. apple, ginger, celery, cucumber, carrot, brussel sprouts, collard greens, chlorella, barley grass powder, chia seeds, frozen mixed fruit, oats, avocado, almonds, sunflower seeds and some protein powder.......oh, and a dollop of Nutella. 


IrishLass


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 23, 2019)

I’m eating a soda again but chicken is almost done. I’m really just waiting on people to show up so I can eat


----------



## ShenandoahEarth&Botanical (Nov 24, 2019)

Left over homemade steak, pepper, and onion fajita rice bowl. It turned out really, really well!


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

Just made and shortly to be eaten: muhammara, which is not the evil laugh of Dracula, but a Syrian red pepper and walnut dip, goes well with hummus and tomato and feta salad.


----------



## Ladka (Nov 24, 2019)

My homemade buckwheat bread with sunflower seeds in it, prepared with a natural starter, spread with farmer's butter.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 24, 2019)

It's going to make me sound like an alcoholic but I just got back from the market (last show of the season for me) and I'm relaxing with a glass of wine before heading out to a friend's for the Grey Cup game (the Canadian version of the Superbowl).


----------



## Dawni (Nov 25, 2019)

A banana 


sirtim100 said:


> Just made and shortly to be eaten: muhammara, which is not the evil laugh of Dracula, but a Syrian red pepper and walnut dip, goes well with hummus and tomato and feta salad.


I like all of those you mentioned hehehe


----------



## Dahila (Nov 25, 2019)

dark columbian coffee no sugar no milk )


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 25, 2019)

WE had a limited lunch menu here today at work, so I'm just eating a boring salad at my desk while I wait for the lunch room to clear to be able to make a video that needs to be included in our annual global corporate day presentations. Yay me! #sarcasmfont LOL


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 25, 2019)

Bean soup and cornbread.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 25, 2019)

Just finished a light dinner of roasted chicken, leftover veggies and mashed potatoes with freshly made gravy from the fond in the roasting pan. See? I don't just drink wine.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 26, 2019)

I  just downed a homemade chocolate chip cookie. Yum!


IrishLass


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 26, 2019)

Coffee, black, two sugars.

Last night, two helpings of deep fried chicken wings, excelsior of the gods


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 26, 2019)

Coffee, I think I need it today


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 26, 2019)

Chai Tea and Chili Cheese Fritos.....don't judge I've been up since 4:00 a.m.   LOL


----------



## Millie (Nov 26, 2019)

Coffee, hot and freshly brewed, splash of milk. The first cup is the very best.


----------



## melinda48 (Nov 26, 2019)

Cup of coffee, slice of bacon. Yum! I get extra-thick bacon, bake till crisp, drain and roll in paper towels, and freeze. Every morning My sweet baboo  (husband) and I Ihave a slice with a hard boiled egg and small orange.


----------



## MaryAlice (Nov 26, 2019)

My own version of decaf non-tea chai made with Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice and Traditional Medicinals Roasted Dandelion Teas adulterated with a splash of real Maple Syrup and lots of cream.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 26, 2019)

Sigh. boiled egg and apple. And Mtn Dew. 

But I'm making Banoffee Pie and cookie-butter swirled brownies for Tgiving!


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 26, 2019)

Spinach dip with Italian loaf. Since I was eating bread I also sampled a new brand of butter. It’s a European style butter, I think I’d like it not in a fresh from the fridge solid chunk.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 26, 2019)

Raisin toast with Gouda cheese. Then, it's time to hustle my buns and get ready for work.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 26, 2019)

Chocolate Brownie and chip Ice cream on a cone


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 26, 2019)

tuna fish sandwich---but I want a chocolate brownie and chip on a cone


----------



## Anstarx (Jan 7, 2020)

Vitamin C tablets and water.
Homemade soda √


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 7, 2020)

coffee


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Nothing right now, but had a small salad for lunch, and am drinking water. 
Does that count?


----------



## bookreader451 (Jan 7, 2020)

Czech'rd Past czech style pilsner.....enjoying a brew while hubby babbles about his day and I make lamb and lentil stew in the instapot.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 7, 2020)

I had a burrito for dinner (crockpot chicken with black beans) now I’m eating Lindor truffles and gushers while watching my husband play Pokémon. We’re adults


----------



## Ladka (Jan 8, 2020)

Just had breakfast: home made bread, butter from a local dairy farm (silage-free), honey from a local bee-keeper, goat milk from a local breeder with chicory coffee. Mmmm...


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 8, 2020)

Coffee with Sugar


----------



## Misschief (Jan 8, 2020)

My second cup of coffee of the morning. I don't have to be at work until 8:30 so I will NOT be at work until 8:30. (Yes, I'm being a rebel.)


----------



## Claire Huddle (Jan 8, 2020)

Blueberry scone and coffee


----------



## MaryAlice (Jan 8, 2020)

Homemade yogurt over thawed bing cherries, raspberries and sliced banana topped with homemade granola.


----------



## artemis (Jan 8, 2020)

Homemade beef and vegetable soup, with a handful of noodles thrown in.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 8, 2020)

Misschief said:


> My second cup of coffee of the morning. I don't have to be at work until 8:30 so I will NOT be at work until 8:30. (Yes, I'm being a rebel.)


Umm, that's not rebellious. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't work for free (not even for myself) so why should you be there before 8:30 if you aren't scheduled until 8:30?? 

Anyway, nothing exciting for me. I had a lifesaver breath mint about 5 minutes ago (had salad with onions for lunch - needed something for the dragon's breath! LOL) and now I'm drinking water...


----------



## Misschief (Jan 8, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> Umm, that's not rebellious. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't work for free (not even for myself) so why should you be there before 8:30 if you aren't scheduled until 8:30??
> 
> Anyway, nothing exciting for me. I had a lifesaver breath mint about 5 minutes ago (had salad with onions for lunch - needed something for the dragon's breath! LOL) and now I'm drinking water...


I'm usually at work by 8:15 because I prefer to be a bit early. There's a back story that belongs in the Gripe group so I won't get into it here.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 8, 2020)

Nothing, but I so want something chocolate.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 9, 2020)

Came home from work craving a chocolate chip cookie. Good thing there were still some homemade Choc Chip cookies left. Popped one in the nuclear box for 30 seconds and just finished an ooey, gooey, sweet, and scrumptious chewy chocolate chip cookie. Yum!!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 10, 2020)

I made asparagus, artichoke, chicken, and bacon casserole.  I modified a recipe I found online. I have to say it's yummy!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 10, 2020)

another salad for lunch and now drinking water. Yes, very bland I know, but I actually like salad.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 10, 2020)

Cat fur. 

Didn't mean to. But little needy foster cat has curled up on my neck.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 10, 2020)

Cheese.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 11, 2020)

A nice sliced avocado and my coffee


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2020)

Sprouted grain toast with peanut butter.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2020)

A bowl of homemade Tortilla soup. I should not be trusted to make a pot of soup. Think Soup Kitchen... Hubby did say I have surpassed his mom when it comes to making good soup, and she was a fantastic soup maker. I just make way to much.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 12, 2020)

Mashed potatoes. 

Comfort food isn’t even cutting through how mad I am at work right now. Oh well, another day another dollar another 480 minutes of my life


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 15, 2020)

Triple chocolate Ice Cream with chocolate sauce


----------



## Misschief (Jan 16, 2020)

A night cap... a glass of white wine before heading for bed.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 16, 2020)

I started Atkins diet on Saturday.
Just over did my Carbs with Coconut Milk / Banana / Blueberry Smoothie.  So yummy but used up like 1/2 of my net carb intake for today  
Oh well I guess it is just going to be rotisserie chicken for dinner  can't complain


----------

